# Increase forum Width phpBB ?



## wolf2009 (Sep 30, 2008)

How do i increase phpBB forum width on my forum here

This is the theme I downloaded 

http://www.phpbb3styles.net/db/style/AeroGreen


----------



## Wozzer (Sep 30, 2008)

There is this topic, However - It didnt load for me. I think its my internet being slow (AGAIN);

http://www.phpbb.com/community/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=1212725&p=7189685


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 30, 2008)

Wasley said:


> There is this topic, However - It didnt load for me. I think its my internet being slow (AGAIN);
> 
> http://www.phpbb.com/community/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=1212725&p=7189685



thanks for trying .  I saw that, but it didn't help


----------



## Wozzer (Sep 30, 2008)

Give me an hour or two. I have a mate who creates PHPBB skins, he'll know. Just waiting for him to pop on MSN.


----------

